# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Tour Myanmar 5N4Đ: Yangon - Kyaikhtiyo - Bago - Thanlyin

## thuydn

*Khách sạn: 3-sao

Khởi hành: hàng tháng

Thời gian: 5 ngày 4 đêm

Phương tiện: đi về bằng máy bay

Giá: 18.200.000 VNĐ - Giá Khuyến Mãi: 17.800.000 VNĐ
*


Du lịch Việt Việt  đón Quý khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất làm thủ tục đi Yangon. Đến sân bay Yangon International Airport, xe và HDV sẽ đưa Quý khách chiêm bái Tháp Vàng Shwedagon – Nơi tôn nghiêm, diệu kỳ, tâm linh nhất của người dân Myanmar và cũng là biểu tượng của đất nước này (Thân tháp ốp 8688 tấm, ngọn tháp 15153 tấm vàng ròng. Đỉnh tháp, mắt thường khó nhìn rõ, được trang hoàng bằng cả một kho báu: 5448 viên kim cương, 2317 viên hồng ngọc, bích ngọc, 1065 lục lạc vàng, và trên đỉnh cao chót vót, viên kim cương sáng chói 76 carat. Quây quần quanh tháp chính là hàng trăm chùa, tháp nhỏ hơn, mỗi cái là một công trình kiến trúc đặc sắc hài hòa trong tổng thể). Nhận phòng khách sạn Central Hotel 3*  hoặc tương đương. Nghỉ đêm tại Yangon.

*NGÀY 02: YANGON - BAGO - KYAIKHTIYO (Ăn 3 bữa)*



Sau khi điểm tâm sáng, 7h30 Quý khách khởi hành đi Kyaikhtiyo (Bang Mon), trên đường đi Quý khách sẻ được tham quan  ngôi Chùa linh thiêng Shwemawdaw Paya với ngọn tháp chính cao 114 mét - được xem là ngôi chùa cao nhất Myanmar, nơi đang lưu giữ Xá lơi tóc của Đức Phật và chùa Kyak Pun Paya. Ăn trưa tại Bago sau đó Quý khách tiếp tục hành trình, đến Kyaikhtiyo, Quý khách tự do chiêm bái tham quan kỳ quan đầy huyền bí  “Golden Rock” đến sửng sốt và quyền lực siêu nhiên của Đức Phật mà không một khoa học gia và máy móc hiện đại nào giải thích được sự mầu nhiệm này. Ăn tối, nghỉ đêm tại khu Hotel Kyaikhtiyo.

*NGÀY 03: KYAIKHTIYO - YANGON  (Ăn 3 bữa) 
*


Thanh tịnh yên bình trong buổi sáng để cầu nguyện cho mình và người thân những điều hạnh phúc nhất nơi chốn bồng lai mầu nhiêm và ngắm cảnh bình minh mê hoặc bước chân lữ khách hay các tín đồ. Sau khi ăn sáng Quý khách trở lại thành phố Yangon ghé lại lần nửa ở Bago. Quý khách tham quan Chùa Shwe Than Lyaung (Tượng Phật Nằm vĩ đại nhất hành tinh với nét mặt vô cùng từ bi thánh thiện yên bình của Đức Phật), Kyakpun và Kin Pu “Base Camp”. Ăn trưa tiếp tục hành trình. Đến Yangon Quý khách nhận phòng ăn tối tại nhà hàng

*NGÀY 04: YANGON - THANLYIN - YANGON (Ăn 3 bữa)*



Điểm tâm sáng xong, Quý khách lên xe xuôi về Thị trấn Cảng Thanlyin lên đồi nhìn ngắm toàn cảnh cảng nơi đây và thơ mộng song nước yên bình nơi có ngôi Chùa Golden Pagoda, Nhà thờ cổ Bồ đào nha và xuống thuyền tham quan Chùa Yele Paya. Ăn trưa, Đoàn khởi hành về lại Yangon để tham quan ngôi chùa Sule nằm ngay giữa trung tâm thành phố và mua sắm đồ lưu niệm hay trang sức quý tại khu chợ Bogyoke. Ăn tối, Nghỉ tư do tại Yangon.
*
NGÀY 05: YANGON - THANLYIN - YANGON (Ăn 3 bữa)*



Đoàn dậy sớm ăn sáng, 8h00 Xe và HDV sẽ đưa đoàn đến Thiền Viện Shwe Oo Min hoặc là Thiền viện Mahasi – một trong những Trường Thiền nổi tiếng nhất tại Myanmar để làm phước và nghe pháp thoại của Thiền sư và thực tập thiền sau đó Đoàn tham quan Chùa – nơi lưu giử xá lợi răng của Đức Phật, và Trường Đại học Phật Giáo Quốc tế Nguyên thủy – nơi đào tạo và tu học Phật Pháp của Chư tăng, tu nữ, nam nữ cư sỹ của các nước trên thế giới.
Ăn trưa, sau đó Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan Hang động Mahapasana - nơi kết tập Tam tạng kinh điển và chú giải Phật Giáo lần thứ 6. Chùa Kaba Aye.  
Đoàn ra sân bay đáp máy bay về Việt Nam trên chuyến bay lúc 14h25’.  Kết thúc chương trình.

*Kết thúc chuyến tham quan.
*
*Công Ty Cổ Phần Đầu Tư Quốc Tế & Du Lịch Việt Việt*
* Văn Phòng Tại Việt Nam:* **  259 Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa, Phường 7, Quận 3, TP HCM.
  (848) 3526 7788
  (848) 3848 1560

----------

